# Do you have a tattoo?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I do not have a tatoo. I am from a different time, when the only people who had tatoos were sailors (the big ship across the chest type tatoo)


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not a fan of tattoos at all really. I strongly believe that my mom must have brainwashed us as children to believe they are evil, as all of my siblings and I would never ever get one. I think that there are plenty of ways to honour the memory of someone without permanently marking your body. I know I'm in the minority and that most people think tattoos are beautiful artwork, but this is just my opinion!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I want to get a tattoo of Beamer's pawprint eventually. I already have 2 (one of the elements and the other of the orobourous symbol). I have plans of getting more in the future.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I currently have 2 tattoos but neither of them are dog related. I'm in the process of trying to find something unique (dog related) to honour all of my boys.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I always wanted a tatoo and finally got one at age 47. Mine is on my right ankle and is a blue bird with a rose. I would love to have one of my Rusty's head on my left leg but cannot afford another one at this point in time. A friend of ours who has Pitbulls has a gorgeous tatoo on his leg of one of his beloved dogs that passed. While I'm not a huge Pitbull fan I have to say his current dogs are 4 of the sweetest, most loving dogs I have ever seen. I still would not own one though as I do think they can be unpredictable.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

kathi127 said:


> I always wanted a tatoo and finally got one at age 47. Mine is on my right ankle and is a blue bird with a rose. I would love to have one of my Rusty's head on my left leg but cannot afford another one at this point in time. A friend of ours who has Pitbulls has a gorgeous tatoo on his leg of one of his beloved dogs that passed. While I'm not a huge Pitbull fan I have to say his current dogs are 4 of the sweetest, most loving dogs I have ever seen. I still would not own one though as I do think they can be unpredictable.


Thank you for being so honest! I love when people like you who are not fans are able to say that yes some pits are -when raised right- some of the best dogs.

I always said if they were legal in Ontario I would have gotten a pit puppy instead of a chihuaha *sad*

Anyways lol I have a memorial tattoo for a past furbaby but it is a rose and scripting I do recommend that if you do get one to get a very talented artist and view past portiate work as they are very hard to do. 

But when they are done properly they are simply beautiful.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

LincolnsMom said:


> Thank you for being so honest! I love when people like you who are not fans are able to say that yes some pits are -when raised right- some of the best dogs.
> 
> I always said if they were legal in Ontario I would have gotten a pit puppy instead of a chihuaha *sad*
> 
> ...


Awww, thanks for your nice words! I try not to judge the entire breed and look at each individual dog itself. I know there are problems with dogs from other breeds as well, even Goldens, and a lot has to do with the way they are raised. My neighbor directly across the street, who I am good friends with adopted a Pitbull a couple of years ago and Buttercup is another one of the sweetest dogs I've ever seen. She also has 2 other dogs, one of which she had prior to adopting Buttercup. Unfortunately, Buttercup has attacked her older dog Rufus who is a Shepherd mix, twice now, the last time causing significant damage to his throat requiring quite a few stitches and costing her a lot of money for vet care. She now has to keep them separated at all times which to me would be rather unsettling. She often comments on how beautifully all my dogs get along with each other and I believe it has a lot to do with the breeds that I have, none of which are aggressive. The two terriers can get a little feisty with each other from time to time but it's over in 2 seconds and they are licking each other afterwards. So it's their unpredictable nature, especially with other dogs that keeps me from ever adopting one. Of course, we don't know what kind of life Buttercup had before my neighbor adopted her so that could have played a part in her attacks on Rufus.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have paw prints, one for each of my dogs, nothing fancy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm of a different generation, no tats here.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> I do not have a tatoo. I am from a different time, when the only people who had tatoos were sailors (the big ship across the chest type tatoo)





mm03gn said:


> I'm not a fan of tattoos at all really. I strongly believe that my mom must have brainwashed us as children to believe they are evil, as all of my siblings and I would never ever get one. I think that there are plenty of ways to honour the memory of someone without permanently marking your body. I know I'm in the minority and that most people think tattoos are beautiful artwork, but this is just my opinion!!


Same here, I'm not a big fan of Ink, although I have seen some pretty neat ones such as a Turtle-they're endangered here or a Dolphin on a few people. I don't mind something like that, I consider those in good taste at least. I really can't get into or understand why someone would want to cover their entire body in tattos especially the colored ones, but that's me. Needless to say I don't have any and probably never will. 

I did everything I could to discourage my son from getting any while his friends were getting them. As far as I know, he never got one. I think now that he's in the Business World, he realizes what I was saying to him all those years.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> I do not have a tatoo. I am from a different time, when the only people who had tatoos were sailors (the big ship across the chest type tatoo)


Have seen many tatoos in my day. I am a sailor(Navy veteran)and have no tatoos.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

No tats here either.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I spent my entire life saying I would NEVER get a tattoo. Then two years ago I revised that statement slightly - decided there was one event I would allow a tattoo on my body for. And the chances of it ever happening are about as good as me winnin the lottery so I think I am pretty safe!


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

I've said I want to get a tattoo.. and when I do, I'll get 2 paw prints, one for Polly and one for Rocco. I have yet to convince myself to get one ( I'm not big on pain) so I don't know if I'll ever go through with it... but if i do... that's what i'll do to honor my babies...


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a couple now and might get one or two more. 

You need to think about what you want and live with the idea for a while.

Be aware that the idea you have may not work for a tattoo so find a good artist and talk to them. Always get a custom and not flash.

Make sure the placement is where it looks good and where you can live with it forever.

Mine are visible but for me it is no problem. If we go to a function for the wife I can cover them with long sleeves.


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

Blondie said:


> Have seen many tatoos in my day. I am a sailor(Navy veteran)and have no tatoos.


Fellow Navy vet 73 - 77.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

funny you bring this up as I was so excited to hear from a tattoo artist in the UK whose work I have been admiring for years. When we make our Crufts pilgrimage in March we will be going down to London for a day so I can visit Miguel and ahve some new ink done. I have two right now, none dog related and this new one might have my old black and white tuxedo kitty in it... hve some time to think but was glad to hear back from him... now I am really excited...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Shalva said:


> ...this new one might have my old black and white tuxedo kitty in it...


Tuxedos are the best! I lost my heart cat, Jubilee, 7 years ago and have vowed to never get another Tuxedo again. I still get teary eyed if I see one.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Your post triggered a memory of something a read a few years ago and I just Googled it. It was a memorial diamond, which may be morbid for some, but I thought it was an interesting concept. Here are some other ideas, along with the "diamond": Pet Loss Memorial and Cremation Jewelry
.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I have four tattoos. Unfortunately, none of them is dog-related. I just haven't found the perfect one to honour Cooper  I will eventually.
The pain is not so terrible, nothing hard to endure (although it's not pleasant, of course). From my four, the only two that bothered me were some Chinese ideograms meaning "forever" on my wrist -because the area is very painful, although the tattoo is small- and a big dragon I have on my upper arm, because it took too long (8 and a half hours in two sessions). The other two are quite small and were pretty much painless.
Now I've found a tattoo artist I really admire, so I'm going to have some more ink done soon, and it will be a more ambitious project.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

This is what I got for myself for my 42nd birthday last year. I plan on getting two more. I love my tat.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a portrait of my first golden Lexy. I lost her to cancer last July, but she will forever be on my shoulder with me.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

NJgoldengirl said:


> I have a portrait of my first golden Lexy. I lost her to cancer last July, but she will forever be on my shoulder with me.


wow that is an amazing tattoo.. They did such a great job..


----------



## joenavy (Feb 11, 2012)

*Tatts*

My tattoos. Still got a couple more to get though, Madeline and Harry.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Amazing dog tattoos!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I want a tattoo but am too chicken to get one. I do how exactly what it would have though 
Angel wings- all love ones I have lost
Paw print- pets that have left me paw prints on my heart but left too soon
Halo- my guardian angels

It would look similar to this:
http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss14/Felicia-Stone/Tattoos/wing_paw_print_tattoo.jpg


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Funny, I was raised anti-tat. My mother just thought they were horrible and had bad associations with them. But over the years, as they've become more popular, my attitude has softened. I won't get one myself, but if my daughter wants to (when she's 18--not before), that's her business. I do think some young people get too many and they are too obvious., which makes it hard to live and work in a professional setting. But if they're happy, so be it. My niece did get a tattoo, across her abdomen. My sister was not happy, but the tattoo was four stars, each representing a member of her family. She said she wanted to have her parents and brother with her all the time. I thought it was sweet and very tasteful. One more example of "to each his own" !


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I know I posted before, but here are pictures of my two current ones. I have plans to get 3-4 more tattoos right now.









This one is the elements from Avatar: The Last Airbender. .. one of my favorite shows of all time. It is on my left arm.









This is an ouroboros tattoo that symbolizes infinity/immortality.


----------

